# Want to listen to my iPod in 2005 Jetta



## Phoenix.H (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a 2005 Jetta 2.5 with the newer body style. The stero in the car is factory and includes a 6 CD/MP3 disc changer, but no visible Aux plug for my iPod.
I have been reading through past posts on how to hook up an iPod to my stero, but unfortunetly I am wireing/audio challenged and am not sure what would be best for my car. I checked out some of these:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 








But again, I am not sure what I am looking for and what will be the easiest to install.
Any help I can get would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phoenix.H (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Want to listen to my iPod in 2005 Jetta (Phoenix.H)*

I may have figured out what to buy for my car.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Can anyone tell me if this is correct or if I am wasting my money?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Want to listen to my iPod in 2005 Jetta (Phoenix.H)*

nope, that would be the correct unit for your car. Another option would be from Grom if you want some control from the radio as well. 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

